# Schon wieder ein Erbeben in Japan



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2011)

> Eilmeldung Beben der Stärke 7,4 erschüttert Japan - Tsunami-Warnung | 16:53 Uhr


----------



## Manaori (7. April 2011)

Die Erdbeben/Tsunami/AKW Katastrophe ist nicht genug, jetzt kommt noch so ein heftiges? Mutter Erde muss aber mächtig sauer sein...  (Nein, auf den Satz muss nicht reagiert werden... ich sehe die Erde nicht als mystisches Irgendwas noch sonst was. >.<)


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2011)

Ist aber noch nicht viel bekannt - nur, dass es in der gleichen Gegend wie vorher ist.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. April 2011)

Ach herrje, da fällt man doch vom Glauben ab. Anscheinend kann man sich überhaupt nicht sicher sein wann diese Katastrophe ein Ende nehmen soll.


----------



## Potpotom (7. April 2011)

Öhm, seit dem grossen Erdbeben Mitte März gab es hunderte Erdbeben in der Region und auch einige um die Stärke 7... Tsunamiwarnungen wurden auch schon des öfteren ausgegeben.

Wie dem auch sei... mit einem Beben der Stärke 7 kann man dort sehr gut umgehen.


----------



## Alux (7. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ach herrje, da fällt man doch vom Glauben ab.



Aber es ist eine bessere Welt ohne Glauben, denn in so einer Welt sind wir selbst für unsere Taten verantwortlich und können nicht sagen "Das ist die Strafe Gottes.".

So weg vom OT

Mir tun die Leute da unten verdammt Leid, bin neugierig wann es wieder zur Ruhe kommt. Also Naturkatastrophenmäßig.


----------



## Noxiel (7. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Öhm, seit dem grossen Erdbeben Mitte März gab es hunderte Erdbeben in der Region und auch einige um die Stärke 7... Tsunamiwarnungen wurden auch schon des öfteren ausgegeben.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei... mit einem Beben der Stärke 7 kann man dort sehr gut umgehen.


Naja die letzte Woche zumindest gab es keine derartig starken. 


http://www.jma.go.jp/en/quake/quake_singendo_index.html




Also ganz so harmlos ist das neuerliche Beben nicht.


----------



## Laz0rgun (7. April 2011)

Bevor hier Weltuntergangsszenaristen posten, dass nun wieder ein AKW kollabiert:


> Die Kühlsysteme seien jedoch nach Vorgaben der Betreiberfirma nur für Erdbeben von maximal Stärke 8 auf der Richterskala ausgelegt worden.



Quelle: Wikipedia zum Fukushima-Reaktor

Also ganz ruhig, da den anderen AKWs beim vorherigen Erdbeben nichts passiert ist, kann man auch dieses mal davon ausgehen, dass es so sein wird.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. April 2011)

Es nervt ...

Beben hier, Beben da, Japan hier, Japan da.
Zwischenzeitlich wars mal ne Woche Knut, jetzt wieder Japan.
Es geht einem so auf den Sack.


----------



## Noxiel (7. April 2011)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Bevor hier Weltuntergangsszenaristen posten, dass nun wieder ein AKW kollabiert:
> Quelle: Wikipedia zum Fukushima-Reaktor
> 
> Also ganz ruhig, da den anderen AKWs beim vorherigen Erdbeben nichts passiert ist, kann man auch dieses mal davon ausgehen, dass es so sein wird.


Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass sich TEPCO ja auch immer an die nationalen Vorgaben und Wartungsintervalle gehalten hat. 








Bloodletting schrieb:


> Es nervt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wieso steuerst du dann zielgerichtet genau den Thread an, der dir so "auf den Sack" geht? Das sind ja schon masochistische Züge.


----------



## Laz0rgun (7. April 2011)

> Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass sich TEPCO ja auch immer an die nationalen Vorgaben und Wartungsintervalle gehalten hat.


Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass Tepco nur zwei weitere Kernkraftwerke betreibt, zum einen Fukushima-Daini, welches seit dem 15. März heruntergefahren ist, zum anderen das Kernkraftwerk Kashiwazaki-Kariwa, welches auf der anderen Seite Japans liegt und somit nicht unmittelbar vom Erdbeben betroffen ist. Desweiteren gilt immer noch: 


> Da den anderen AKWs beim vorherigen Erdbeben nichts passiert ist, kann man auch dieses mal davon ausgehen, dass es so sein wird.


, zumal dieses Erdbeben noch nicht einmal 10% der Stärke des Bebens besitzt, welches zu den verheerenden Zwischenfällen in Fukushima-Daiichi führte.

*
*


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2011)

Dafür spült der Tsunami, auch wenns nur ein kleiner werden sollte, die ganze radioaktive Suppe aus dem Meer direkt wieder an Land.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. April 2011)

Bleibt beim Thema. Und wenn's euch nicht interessiert, bleibt aus dem Thema.


----------



## EspCap (7. April 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Es nervt ...
> 
> Beben hier, Beben da, Japan hier, Japan da.
> Zwischenzeitlich wars mal ne Woche Knut, jetzt wieder Japan.
> Es geht einem so auf den Sack.



Ja, wirklich. Diese egozentrischen Japaner wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit erregen.


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dafür spült der Tsunami, auch wenns nur ein kleiner werden sollte, die ganze radioaktive Suppe aus dem Meer direkt wieder an Land.



ist doch praktisch so bleibt wenigstens deren verseuchung auch bei denen - finds eh ziemlich schlimm das sie gezielt radioaktiv verseuchtes wasser in meer leiten.


----------



## EspCap (7. April 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist doch praktisch so bleibt wenigstens deren verseuchung auch bei denen - finds eh ziemlich schlimm das sie gezielt radioaktiv verseuchtes wasser in meer leiten.



Wo soll es denn sonst hin? Die würden das nicht machen wenn es eine Alternative gäbe, dann den Japanern schadet das direkt am stärksten. 
Bis das bei uns in Europa ist, ist das so stark vermischt dass es schon fast komplett irrelevant wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist doch praktisch so bleibt wenigstens deren verseuchung auch bei denen - finds eh ziemlich schlimm das sie gezielt radioaktiv verseuchtes wasser in meer leiten.



Was sollen sie dann damit machen? Trinken? Ins Meer ist vielleicht nicht die elegante Lösung, aber irgendwo muss es ja hin. In Seen leiten? Schlecht, da verseuchen sie ihre unmittelbare Umgebung. Silos bauen? Und beim nächsten kleineren Erdbeben geht das Problem von vorne los.


----------



## Ruki-Sama (7. April 2011)

[BELEIDIGUNGEN ENTFERNT]

Hoffe dass Japan irgendwann drüber hinwegkommt, meine Pläne dort irgendwann zu leben haben sich trotz den Katastrophen nicht verändert.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. April 2011)

Bericht über HAARP, das U.S Forschungsprogramm auch nutzbar um Erdbeben zu verursachen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H049Ovmclwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. April 2011)

Ich weiß nicht genau, was ich beknackter finde: Dieses Video oder die teils arg sinnbefreiten Übersetzungs-Untertitel... Aua.


----------



## Grushdak (7. April 2011)

"Armes" Japan ...
Mehrfällt mir dazu gerade nicht ein.


SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ach herrje, da fällt man doch vom Glauben ab.


Gerade die wachsende Anzahl der Katastrophen + Unruhen und deren wachsende "Stärke" sollte einem im Glauben bestärken.
Immer mehr passt es zu den Aussagen in der Bibel - in der Offenbarung.


----------



## EspCap (7. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Immer mehr passt es zu den Aussagen in der Bibel - in der Offenbarung.



Ja, demnächst kommt dann die Heuschreckenplage. Davon abgesehen dass sich große Teile der Bibel vermutlich irgendwelche Leute komplett aus den Fingern gezogen haben - "Glaube" hilft nichts gegen Erdbeeben und Tsunamis, schon gar nicht gegen atomare Katastrophen.

Aber gut, keine Glaubensdisukssionen hier. Ich will auch keine Windmühlen hauen.


----------



## Hugo2000 (7. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Die Erdbeben/Tsunami/AKW Katastrophe ist nicht genug, jetzt kommt noch so ein heftiges? Mutter Erde muss aber mächtig sauer sein...  (Nein, auf den Satz muss nicht reagiert werden... ich sehe die Erde nicht als mystisches Irgendwas noch sonst was. >.<)



Wäre ich auch bei jahren langen Walfang und und


----------



## Manaori (8. April 2011)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Wäre ich auch bei jahren langen Walfang und und



Ganz ehrlich? Wenn es wirklich darum ginge (und ich bin ziemlich überzeugt, dass das alles hässliche Zufälle sind), dann wäre nicht als erstes Japan, sondern China oder so dran gewesen ôo Also von dem her. Naja.Ist ohnehin alles hypothetisch, und über Glauben lässt sich nicht diskutieren (es sei denn mit Waffengewalt, wie di eGeschichte so schön zeigt) also lassen wir das mal. 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die Japaner es schaffen, das ganze zu überstehen. Das Volk und das Land sind inzwischen ja wirklich arg gebeutelt.... da kann man echt froh sein, dass dsa nicht in Europa passiert ist, bei uns wäre das noch mehr Weltuntergang als dort drüben.


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2011)

interessant ist jetzt schonmal das wenn die stromkonzerne nach den gerichtsverfahren verlieren und die akws 2014 alle unten sind dann wird deutschland der größte stromimporteur von atomstrom und die normalen Gas, Kohle und Öl kraftwerke werden auf maximaler last fahren um die spannung zu halten zu versuchen weil sonnen und wind energie das nie im leben schaffen werden eine stabile stromleisten zu bieten

und spätestens im hochsommer wo wir schon mit den akws spannungspitzen haben weil zuwenig strom wirds dann happig ohne die power der akws im norden.

genaueres hier noch

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/energie/article12836498/E-on-Chef-warnt-vor-Stromausfaellen-in-Deutschland.html


Axxo und bald ist Japan ne No Go Area wenn alle verstrahlt ist durch die erdbeben/tsunamis in Onagawa hat es derzeit ein heruntergefahrenes akw erwischt und da läuft jetzt kühlwasser aus

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/weltgeschehen/article13109689/Auch-das-Atomkraftwerk-Onagawa-hat-jetzt-ein-Leck.html


----------



## Potpotom (8. April 2011)

Die Energieriesen importieren den Strom nicht, weil sie ihn brauchen um Spannungsspitzen zu überbrücken sondern weil er billiger ist... aber man kann es sich natürlich auch so hindrehen wie es gerade passt.

Die Wahrheit liegt wahrscheinlich irgendwo dazwischen.

Und selbst wenn es in einigen wenigen Regionen zu Versorgungsproblemen kommen würde... dann ist das eben so bis für die Region eine Alternative gefunden wird. Bei uns in der Nähe wurde gerade ein stillgelegtes Projekt (wurde im letzten Herbst eingestellt, ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt) für ein Wasserspeicherkraftwerk wieder aufgenommen, ein gutes Zeichen wie ich finde. 

EDIT: Wobei ich die Abschaltung aller AKW bis 2014-2015 auch für reines Wunschdenken halte... die Altmeiler allerdings, ja, die werden hoffentlich unten bleiben.

***

btt: Das Wasseraustritt in dem anderen heruntergefahrenen AKW setzt offensichtlich keine Strahlung frei.


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, demnächst kommt dann die Heuschreckenplage.



Naja, eine Milbenplage haben sie ja. http://www.20min.ch/news/dossier/japanbeben/story/Gefaehrliche-Milben-suchen-Japan-heim-25782306


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. April 2011)

Leute, lasst bitte die Atomdebatte, deswegen wurde der letzte Thread hier dichtgemacht. Ihr könnt ja einen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kH28FXLc5Us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Keine Ahnung was ich drüber denken soll.

Edit: Beschimpft mich als Verschwörungsfanatiker. ;D


----------



## Tikume (11. April 2011)

*vorspul*

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182515-erdbeben-in-japan/page__st__1140__p__3042359__hl__erdbeben%20japan__fromsearch__1&#entry3042359


----------



## Dracun (11. April 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ich drüber denken soll.
> 
> Edit: Beschimpft mich als Verschwörungsfanatiker. ;D


Ja ne is klar und morgen kommt der Osterhase und sagt dir das es eigentlich keine Nazis gab, sondern nur verkleidete amis die Deutschland ruinieren wollten.

Also ehrlich .. 

BtT:
Ich find es echt heavy das die Leute da drüben echt net zur Ruhe kommen. 7,1 auf der Richterskala heute. ich mein schlimmer kann es doch net mehr werden, abgesehen von nem Riesenbumm.


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> [komisches Video]



Erklärung bitte. 
Was sollen solche Wolken aussagen ? 
Was haben die für eine Bedeutung ?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Erklärung bitte.
> Was sollen solche Wolken aussagen ?
> Was haben die für eine Bedeutung ?



Da der Thread geclosed wird wenn dass hier "diskutiert" wird kriegst du einen Wikipedia Link. 

High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2011)

sehr lieb


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. April 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,758596,00.html



*Starkes Erdbeben erschüttert Tokio*
*Erneut bebt in Japan die Erde: An der Küste ist ein Erdstoß der Stärke 6,3 registriert worden. Augenzeugen zufolge schwanken Gebäude in Tokio.*


----------

